# Which Hunter spray body for TTTF lawn?



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm installing my own irrigation next month. Since I have TTTF and generally use a HOC of 3.5" with most of my lawn on a decent slope, what Hunter spray body should I use for MP Rotator heads? Thanks


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

PRS 30 or PRS 40 with 6 inches of pop-up.


----------

